
How the Barack Obama Campaign Uses Wikis to Organize Volunteers - cawel
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/barack_obama_campaign_central_desktop.php
======
aneesh
Obama ['s campaign] is a 37signals user? I think he might be the coolest
politician ever.

~~~
bayareaguy
_Central Desktop is a wiki-based collaboration tool that competes with
37Signals' Basecamp_

~~~
arrowhead
what is the point of that comment?????

~~~
bayareaguy
Just pointing out to aneesh that the article indicates Obama uses a product
that competes with the one from 37 signals.

